# New to me - Zenith El Primero Original 1969 38mm



## ck1109

Cross posting from F2, but I thought I'd share some pics of my first Zenith. Love the dial and the movement! I'd tried the 42mm El Primeros before and they always felt too big for my 6" wrists. 
The 38mm fits perfectly! :-!


----------



## velocityboy

Beautiful!
38mm would be a perfect size for me too


----------



## mpalmer

You made a great choice with an El Primero. Congrats on your classic chronograph!


----------



## Fantasio

Great choice, congratulations! |>


----------



## pyiyha

Best chronograph in its class in my opinion.


----------



## daghoi

Amazing watch, great looking !

I have a smaler wrist, thinking the 38 mm be a good size for me. Would you mind do a few measurments ? Waths the lug heigth and how wide across including the crown ? 

@ck1109


----------



## ck1109

daghoi said:


> Amazing watch, great looking !
> 
> I have a smaler wrist, thinking the 38 mm be a good size for me. Would you mind do a few measurments ? Waths the lug heigth and how wide across including the crown ?
> 
> @ck1109


Lug to lug is around 47mm. I'll measure width later it should be approx 40mm across with crown.


----------



## Mr. Charles

Outstanding watch!!! Is it possible to order a black strap from zenith? I don't like the brown strap.


----------



## ck1109

Mr. Charles said:


> Outstanding watch!!! Is it possible to order a black strap from zenith? I don't like the brown strap.


I believe so, yes. You could always get an aftermarket 19mm croc strap, will be much cheaper.


----------



## thorien

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Mirabello1

ck1109 said:


> Cross posting from F2, but I thought I'd share some pics of my first Zenith. Love the dial and the movement! I'd tried the 42mm El Primeros before and they always felt too big for my 6" wrists.
> The 38mm fits perfectly! :-!


It's been a few years, do you still have this watch and are you enjoying it.. thinking of getting one..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## applebook

I recommend the 38mm version for wrists smaller than 7.25, maybe even 7.5, depending on shape.


----------



## EnderW

Mirabello1 said:


> It's been a few years, do you still have this watch and are you enjoying it.. thinking of getting one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm not the OP but wanted to comment on your question. 
Go for it. Have had mine for 2 years. Beautiful watch and no regrets at all. After 26 months wear - still looks as good as new
I do have smaller wrists (6.25-6.5"), but 38mm tri-color will fit wrists <7.5" great. Larger wrists may find 42mm version comfortable


----------



## Mirabello1

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109

Mirabello1 said:


> It's been a few years, do you still have this watch and are you enjoying it.. thinking of getting one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, I still have mine and enjoy wearing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad121212

Lovely watch, I've been so close to getting one of these recently. Unfortunately have other things that are eating my watch fund. Good to hear they stand the test of time on your wrist.


----------



## Watchdelight

The Zenith brand has such heritage and produced many historical timepieces over the years but unfortunately has not kept up with the likes of Rolex and Omega in the marketing of the brand.
Since joining the forum last January I have ventured mainly in the Omega/Seiko/Rolex sub forums and have only recently been visiting the Zenith pages. The El Primero Original 1969 has certainly caught my attention and has crept into my wish list of future purchases.
It has a stunning dial markings and is instantly recognizable as a ELP.


----------



## jelly jam

The 38mm is a timeless desgin. The wrist shot look fantastic!


----------



## elchicomalo




----------



## EnderW

elchicomalo said:


>


Looking good. Congrats. This one certainly shines in the sun


----------



## EnderW

mjackson said:


> That's one of my holy grails. Dare I ask how much that watch costs?


MSRP has dropped quite a bit recently and discounts are to be had whether in GM or from ADs. Quite reasonably priced, all things considered
PM sent.


----------



## franco60

I've tried unsuccessfully to track one down. Ordered one from GM dealer, waited 11 weeks, nothing, nata. Finally cancelled because I didn't want nearly $5k commitment out there. Would still love to find one. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

They were bountiful over the holidays but have appeared to have dried up now (online at least)


----------



## InfinityNexus

EnderW said:


> MSRP has dropped quite a bit recently and discounts are to be had whether in GM or from ADs. Quite reasonably priced, all things considered
> PM sent.


Depends where you are: in Canada, they jacked the price up to account for the exchange rate. What once was 9k is now over 12k...safe to say I won't be buying one anytime soon (unfortunately)


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Only ones here are Prestige Time and Jomashop. Both are sub $5K but neither show in stock


----------



## WTSP

InfinityNexus said:


> Depends where you are: in Canada, they jacked the price up to account for the exchange rate. What once was 9k is now over 12k...safe to say I won't be buying one anytime soon (unfortunately)


What! That's appalling. Is that in Toronto?


----------



## InfinityNexus

WTSP said:


> What! That's appalling. Is that in Toronto?


That's the MSRP; price is country-wide ... it was quite a shock when I called European Jewelry to inquire =p


----------



## michaelanburaj

ck1109 said:


> Cross posting from F2, but I thought I'd share some pics of my first Zenith. Love the dial and the movement! I'd tried the 42mm El Primeros before and they always felt too big for my 6" wrists.
> The 38mm fits perfectly! :-!


Stunning piece!! It is starting to grow on me.


----------



## FastStriker

Great watch, at 38 as well at 42 mm. All depending on wrist and preference. Interesting to see how prices and availability are volatile for this ref though. 

Just bought the 42 mm S10 (almost same design but with different color scheme in gold version, and with date aperture at 6. I and totally love it. For my approx. 7 inch wrist its a reasonable fit if on the large side.


----------



## WTSP

FastStriker said:


> Great watch, at 38 as well at 42 mm. All depending on wrist and preference. Interesting to see how prices and availability are volatile for this ref though.
> 
> Just bought the 42 mm S10 (almost same design but with different color scheme in gold version, and with date aperture at 6. I and totally love it. For my approx. 7 inch wrist its a reasonable fit if on the large side.


Nice! I'm guessing that your forum name "Faststriker" is a reference to the striking tenth complication?


----------



## FastStriker

WTSP said:


> Nice! I'm guessing that your forum name "Faststriker" is a reference to the striking tenth complication?


Exactly


----------



## WTSP

The black and yellow combination is great. Personally I'd be tempted to put it on a black rubber strap.

I have to say that the other version of the Striking Tenth in platinum is very nice too. I like the grey dial and tricolour subdials.










Maybe one day...


----------



## simplymod

Beautiful!! This watch is on my list to get. Small wrists here and the fit is perfect!


----------



## rollee

Could any one here can help me out, I notice the dial recently changed to omit 36000vph & AUTOMATIC inscription. Is this a new change for the 38mm and if the original dial is still available? Thanks


----------



## georges zaslavsky

congrats, can't go wrong with this nice model


----------



## tegee26

The El Primero Moonphase is next on my list. I never buy a timepiece smaller than 42mm, BUT this one might have to be an exception. I think the 38mm on my 6.75" wrist will fit larger than typical 38mm's. At least that is what I am hoping!


----------



## Siggyboy

tegee26 said:


> The El Primero Moonphase is next on my list. I never buy a timepiece smaller than 42mm, BUT this one might have to be an exception. I think the 38mm on my 6.75" wrist will fit larger than typical 38mm's. At least that is what I am hoping!


The EP with moonphase is 42mm, isn't it? With the 410 movement.


----------



## tegee26

Siggyboy said:


> The EP with moonphase is 42mm, isn't it? With the 410 movement.


That's what I am trying to identify now. I've seen them in a 38mm too. But prefer lager???


----------



## wuhan_clan

I have a 6.75in wrist as well and I thought the 38mm would be ideal for me but it actually looked small. The perfect size would be 40mm obviously but after having tried both on at the AD, I preferred the 42 over the 38. Don't think the current 410 EPs come in anything but 42. The previous generation 410s (with the heavy dome crystal and step bezel) were 40mm though.


----------



## LASC

Great looking piece!


----------



## simplymod

This thread keeps popping up. Ahhh. Makes me want to get one of these more and more!!


----------



## carlhaluss

I keep reading this thread as well. Last time I saw this model at my AD here in Canada, MSRP was $8800. Very tempting. Going to go and have another look today


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Absolutely beautiful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

